# HR2x-ALL: Lip Sync Issues



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There have been a number of reports over the past few days about programs with the audio and video out of sync. In hopes of tracking this particular issue a little more closely we'd like to keep all comments here in one thread rather than starting a new thread each time this issue appears.

There are some ground rules.

-) First an foremost, no +1's. If you are also having a problem with a particular show, then please take the time to add all information.

-) Please be concise and include as much information as possible. Notably you will need to include the following information:

Receiver model (HR20-700, HR20-100, HR21-700 or HR21-200)
Software revision of your receiver
TV make and model
Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.)
Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.)
Audio Equipment (if applicable)
Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT
Program time
Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program?
Your best description of what is happening.

-) This particular thread is not for venting. Please use the discussion thread for more generalized discussions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As for channel descriptions, please use a format similar to what is noted below:

KNBC-SD (4)
KNBC-DT (4-1 OTA)
KNBC-MPEG4 (4)
KNBC-MPEG2 (82)
Discovery SD (278)
Discovery HD (278)
HGTV HD (229-1)

This will be helpful to make sure that the correct information is reported.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Receiver model = *HR21-700*
Software revision = *0x1FE*
TV make and model = *Sony 50" KDF-50E2000*
Connection type = *HDMI*
Channel number and name = *WOOD TV NBC LOCAL THRU SAT (not OTA, this is a HR21). CHANNEL 8 ZIP 49503 (Not HD broadcast, I don't get HD NBC in my zip code)*
Program time = *8:00PM-10:00PM 2/26/2008*
Was this a recording or Live TV?=*It was recorded, started watching 30 minuets into program. Paused, restarted program several times to try to eliminate lip sync. This was while it was also recording said show.*
Your best description of what is happening=*Bad Japanese Movie, tried to restart several times... Watched entire show again today and didn't see lip sync repeat. However, when I was using the 30skip the audio gave error to my TV "Unsupported Audio Signal". That didn't happen the first time.*

Also I recall last week watching American Idol.
Channel number and name = *FOX 17 WXMI, another local, this one is HD, ZIP 49503 *
Program time = *sometime last week*
Was this a recording or Live TV?=*It was currently recording but I was watching close to live.*


----------



## TexasJames (Oct 22, 2006)

Already reported in HR20-700 0x0207 Issue thread. See signature for receiver, software version, TV, and connection.

*Channel number/name:* 4 FOX - HD-SAT
*Program date/time/title:* Monday, 8pm CT (I think), Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles 
*Recording or Live:* Playback of a recording 
*Problem description:* Lip sync issue. Off by just a little bit, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 second. Don't remember for sure, but think the sound was late. I tried the usual tricks of pausing or stopping, but nothing helped. The issue continued through the whole show.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There have been a number of reports over the past few days about programs with the audio and video out of sync. In hopes of tracking this particular issue a little more closely we'd like to keep all comments here in one thread rather than starting a new thread each time this issue appears.
> 
> There are some ground rules.
> 
> ...


Doug, it would also be useful to have information about the _audio _connection and equipment ..... connection/cable between Receiver/DVR and AV Receiver, brand/model AV Receiver, etc.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Doug, it would also be useful to have information about the _audio _connection and equipment ..... connection/cable between Receiver/DVR and AV Receiver, brand/model AV Receiver, etc.


So noted .. Thank You


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

* Receiver model: *HR20-700*
* Software revision of your receiver: *0x1FE*
* TV make and model: *Panasonic Plasma 50px60U*
* Connection type: *Component*
* Audio connection type: *DD 5.1* via digital optical to AV receiver
* Audio Equipment (if applicable): *Sony Receiver* (will have to come back with model)
* Channel number and name - *KTVU (Fox 2) HD DirecTV*
* Program time: *American Idol 8:00pm*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Live and recorded.*
* Your best description of what is happening. *Sync and audio drop outs. Happens most frequently when watching "live." Pressing pause or replay frequently corrects the issue if I maintain 10-15 seconds behind live. Trick play sometimes triggers issue*

I'm sure this has happened in other instances, but I can't give specifics. I'll keep an eye out going forward.


----------



## Green23 (Oct 19, 2006)

Receiver model HR21-700
Software revision of your receiver 0X1FE
TV make and model Sony plasma XBR42
Connection type HDMI and Component (occurs with either)
Audio connection type optical 
Audio Equipment Adcom AV preamp or Sony AV receiver DA5ES (occurs with either)
Channel number and name HD-SAT LIL CBS (WLOS) and NBC (WYFF)
Program time various- many shows in last 2 weeks- daytime soaps, primetime
Was this a recording or Live TV? recordings
Your best description of what is happening audio/video out of sync slightly, sometimes corrected by stopping, exiting and resuming play from list. Many instances in last week.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

Receiver model -HR20-100
Software revision of your receiver- 0X1FE
TV make and model- PANASONIC TH-42PZ77U
Connection type -HDMI
Audio connection type -HDMI
Audio Equipment -ONKYO TXSR605
Channel number and name - HD-SAT, CNN, CBSATL, FBN, MANY OTHER CHANNELS
Program time- MOSTLY EVENING TIMES ARE OBSERVED, HOWEVER THATS WHEN MOSTLY WATCHED.
Was this a recording or Live TV? -LIVE TV, ONLY AUDIO LYP SYNC PROBLEMS ON RECORDED PROGRAMS SOON AFTER LAST UPDATE.
Your best description of what is happening. SOME SHOWS WILL START OFF FINE, THEN THE AUDIO JUST STARTS SLOWLY GETTING MORE OUT OF SYNC. SOMETIMES THE AUDIO DROP OUT HAPPENS. THIS NEVER HAPPENS ON A COMMERCIAL. SEEMS TO BE ONLY ON MAJOR PROGRAMS. IE CNN, FOX, ABC, NBS.
I NEVER HAD ANY OF THESE PROBLEMS BEFORE THE LAST UPDATE.


----------



## ldspears (Oct 10, 2007)

Receiver model: HR20-700 and also a HR20-100
Software revision of your receiver: both DVR's have 0x1FE
TV make and model: both DVR's connected to a 61" Mitsubushi WD-62628
Connection type: HR20-700 HDMI and HR20-100 Component 
Audio connection type: both have fiber optical cables to receiver
Audio Equipment: Yamaha RX-V559
Channel number and name: All local Atlanta Georgia High Defintion channels have the lip sync issue

I notice after the new software update 0x1FE the lip sync problem has gotten worse. The only channels that I watch are the Atlanta Georgia HD locals. DirecTV has to find out what is causing this problem and fix.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

_Receiver model_ - HR20-700
_Software revision of your receiver_ - current national release, 0x1FE
_TV make and model_ - Panasonic TH-42PZ700
_Audio Receiver_ - Yamaha RX-V1800
_Connection type_ - HDMI from DirecTV receiver and to television
_Channel number and name_ - HD-Sat, HBO West, 504
_Program time_ - 5:20 PM CST, 3/6/08
_Situation_ - Live TV, no recording, tried pause/play trick with no success
_Description of what is happening_ - sound preceeded the video by a remarkable amount, maybe a full second. I can rarely remember lip sync issues so bad. In fact, this is the first real bad sync issue I've seen in a month or more. FWIW, HBO East, 501, was perfect at the same moment.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Later that night, HBO West, 504, was back to fine. 

Who knows?


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

HR20-700, current nat'l release
Last night's Big Brother on CBS (local chan 4, WCCO) got REALLY bad.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Re-Posted from the issues thread....

While watching a recording (Extreme Makeover Home Edition - Channel 10 Miami LiL) that was made prior to 0x0211. I had major lip sync issues every time I used trick play (30 skip, FFx3, skip back). Pause and play would fix that, but kept happening every time I hit trick play.

Finally stopped watching the recording, and went back to it 5 minutes later and everything was fine for the balance of the show. First time that that has happened to me with lip sync issues.
__________________


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

HR21-700
MPEG4 HD NBC
Sat Night Live was really out of synch last weekend


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, please follow the format in the first posting .. you are not providing sufficient information for troubleshooting the problem.


----------



## cosmos503 (Feb 5, 2008)

* Receiver: HR21-700
* Software revision of your receiver: 0x1FE
* TV make and model: LG 42LB5D
* TV Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.): HDMI
* Audio Receiver make and model: Onkyo TX-DS575
* Audio Connection type: optical
* Channel number and name: 8 KGW-HD (NBC in 97068) HD-SAT
* Program time: 11:30pm Pacific
* Recording or Live TV: Recorded
* Your best description of what is happening: Audio seems lagged behind the video. SNL has been way out of sync for 3 weeks running now, most other programs are fine or fixable with trick play to get back in sync. For SNL, its really bad and never fixable.


----------



## indycolts2k6 (Jan 25, 2008)

* Receiver model: HR21-700
* Software revision: 0x1fe
* TV Make & Model: Samsung LNT4071F 40" 1080p 120Hz LCD HDTV
* TV Connection Type: HDMI
* Audio Receiver Make & Model: Surround Sound 5.1
* Audio Connection Type: Coax (does the optical port work on the HR21 now?
* Channel Number & Name: HD-SAT / Varies
* Program time: Varies
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? All of the above
* I'm having intermittent lip sync issues (off by 1/4 to 1/2 a second). This is happening on recorded programs, recording programs and Live TV as well. I've tried pausing (as recommended by some users) with no luck. Is there a fix coming for this soon? Also, is the optical port working now? Should I just replace my unit? Please help.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

Me again,

Receiver model = *HR21-700*
Software revision = *0x1FE*
TV make and model = *Sony 50" KDF-50E2000*
Connection type = *COMPONENT to TV including sound* (I have switched from HDMI due to too many sound issues)
Channel number and name = *WOOD TV NBC LOCAL THRU SAT (not OTA, this is a HR21). CHANNEL 8 ZIP 49503 (Not HD broadcast, I don't get HD NBC in my zip code)*
Program time = *11:00PM-11:30PM 3/11/2008 EST, Local news, NOT HD, but SD*
Was this a recording or Live TV?=*It was being buffered (not a regular recorded show) and was on after I watched Biggest Loser, it was the 11PM local news. Paused, restarted program several times to try to eliminate lip sync. I was never able to eliminate the lipsync problem. It was the same amount "off" each time. I was NOT recording the show show.*
Your best description of what is happening=*Bad Japanese Movie, tried to restart several times... finally gave up after 5 minutes and went to bed.*


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Receiver model: *HR21-200*
Software revision of your receiver: *206h*
TV make and model: *Sharp LC-45GD5U*
Connection type: *HDMI*
Audio connection type: *HDMI*
Audio Equipment: *Denon AVR-3806*
Channel number and name: *HD-SAT HDNet Channel 79 (1080i)*
Program time: *Star Trek: Enterprise @ Monday 8:00 pm CST (1 hour)*
Was this a recording or Live TV? *Recorded*
Your best description of what is happening: *Started watching this morning and about the time the initial intro came up I FastForwarded 2 to go past it. Hit Play and the screen essentially rewound then stopped. I then hit Play again at which point the picture started moving and the audio was out of synch by a significant amount, about a full second. To fix, I hit Pause and Play and everything came back into synch. I will redo the begining this evening to see if I can get it to repeat.*


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Receiver model: *HR21-200*
> Software revision of your receiver: *206h*
> TV make and model: *Sharp LC-45GD5U*
> Connection type: *HDMI*
> ...


 I had deleted this episode and had expected another episode would be available, but my HR21-200 didn't record the next episode, it canceled it as not available.  Sorry, no follow up.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

* Receiver model - HR20-700
* Software revision of your receiver - 0x1fe
* TV make and model - Sony Bravia
* Connection type - HDMI
* Audio connection type - output to TV
* Audio Equipment - n/a
* Channel number and name - 73 ESPN HD
* Program time - 10am 3/12
* Was this a recording or Live TV? - Live, not recording
* Your best description of what is happening:
Multiple audio dropouts plus screen hiccups (not really pixelation) during the basketball game. No problems during commercials or in-studio half-time program, which leads me to believe this is an ESPN problem with getting their feed from Madison Square Garden to their studios.
However I also noticed extensive pixelation on a recorded movie on TMC HD during Showtime's free preview last weekend. Watched portions of real-time TMC programs with no problems noted.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Receiver model: *HR21-200*
> Software revision of your receiver: *206h*
> TV make and model: *Sharp LC-45GD5U*
> Connection type: *HDMI*
> ...


Yesterday's episode did record and I tried redo-ing this but was unsuccessful. I have done an RBR due to the canceled recordings so I suspect that a good RBR was what did the trick.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

* Receiver model - HR20-700
* Software revision of your receiver - 0x1FE
* TV make and model - Vizio JV50P HDTV10A
* Connection type - HDMI
* Channel number and name - channel 4-1 WRC Washington DC NBC most noticeable but see it from time to time on other channels, For example it was observed on the Fox business channel HD today ( channel #359) 
* Program time - most apparent on local news broadcasts in early and late evening and network golf shows on weekends. It should be noted that golf shows on the Golf Channel don't exhibit the problem
* Was this a recording or Live TV - both live and recording,Golf is being watched and recorded simultaneously with enogh delay to allow skipping past commercials
* Your best description of what is happening - lips noticeably out of sync with audio, on golf shows golfer is at top of backswing and the sound of the ball being struck is heard before the downswing or the golfer swings through the ball and then you hear the ball strike.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

* Receiver: HR21-700
* Software revision of your receiver: 0x206
* TV make and model: Toshiba 65" rear projection
* TV Connection type: HDMI
* Audio Receiver: Sony DE 845
* Audio Connection type: HDMI from HR21 to TV and then optical from TV to Sony
* Channel number and name: 360 Fox and 356 MSNBC
* Program time: 10:00 PM CST O'Reily Factor, 4:00 PM CST Hardball with Chris Matthews, 5:00 PM CST Tucker Carlson, 6:00 PM CST Hardball with Chris Matthews
* Recording or Live TV: Live TV
* Your best description of what is happening: Audio is droping out completely or breaking up like I have a bad signal. It's 10:28PM and O'Rielly just went to a commercial and the sound was broken up. Abouty 5 minutes ago, the sound went out completely for about 10 seconds. This happens with the optical signal to my Sony receiver and through the HDMI to the TV. However, since the TV is feeding the receiver, it may be because the HDMI signal is droppign out. I just noticed this occurign yesterday which also happens to be when my receiver was upgraded to 0x206


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

* Receiver model (HR20-700, HR20-100, HR21-700 or HR21-200) *HR20-10*
* Software revision of your receiver *0x1fe*
* TV make and model Hitachi *57XWX*
* Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) *HDMI*
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) *TOSLINK*
* Audio Equipment (if applicable) *Yamaha HTR-5590*
* Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT *ESPN2-HD, 72*
* Program time *10am EDT, March 16*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Recording*
* Your best description of what is happening. *I started watching NASCAR NOW and the lipsync is noticeably off. Lipsync has been better with this software version than the previous one, but it still happens fairly often.*


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

* Receiver model HR20-700
* Software revision of your receiver - 0x1FE, but I've had this ever since FXHD came online.
* TV make and model - Mistsubishi HC5000 Projector
* Connection type - HDMI
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) - Optical
* Audio Equipment (if applicable) - Onkyo TX-DS797
* Channel number and name - FXHD (sorry I don't have the number handy)
* Program time - 24x7, any show any time on this channel (FXHD). The SD version of FX does not have the problem.
* Was this a recording or Live TV? Live
* Your best description of what is happening.
Every 30 to 60 seconds there is a 2-3 second audio drop-out. I can avoid this if I set the Audio settings to not use Dolby Digital. I've seen the same thing one in a while on CNNHD. My signal strengths are all good. I very occasionally have a Lip-sync issue on any channel and it is always corrected with a short pause so I haven't kept track of those, but this audio drop-out problem on FXHD is totally reproducible. My Receiver does not show anything going on when this is happening like it normally does when the signal changes.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

* Receiver model HR20-700
* Software revision of your receiver 0x211
* TV make and model Sony XBR34, Olevia 26" LCD
* Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, use all three)
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) L/R audio & Optical
* Audio Equipment (if applicable) TV audio and Denon decoder
* Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, 634-1 Sunshine HD
* Program time 7PM 3/17
* Was this a recording or Live TV? - Started recording a couple of minutes into the broadcast. Let it tape for about 1/2 hour, then started watching from start. Used trick play to skip commercials, FF & Skip
* Your best description of what is happening. Watching a Magic BB game and the sync was not obvious during game shots, but when announcers were on camera it was very obvious that sound was off - I think it was behind. I tried listening on Denon reciever and TV sound directly (analog audio to TV). Delay was obvious on both Sony and Olevia (which has its own lag always). Tried stopping, restarting, pause, and other trick play. Nothing worked. Delay persisted. Did not go back to live (didn't want to spoil outcome of game).


----------



## trevorst (Jul 16, 2007)

Receiver model *HR21-700*
Software revision of your receiver 0X1FE
TV make and model *Panasonic Plasma*
Connection type *HDMI and analog (occurs with either)*
Audio connection type *optical, HDMI and Analog (Happens on all)*
Audio Equipment *yamaha receiver (Not used most of the time)*
Channel number and name *Multiple (231, 613 local ABC (4)* 
Program time various- *many shows in last 2 weeks- daytime, primetime*
Was this a recording or Live TV? *Live* 
Your best description of what is happening : *Audio cuts out from a few seconds to 30 seconds plus. pausing or rewinding slightly will bring audio back on if dropout lasts to long. Rewinding and playing shows that audio is present just not playing on live feed.*


----------



## techleet (Feb 4, 2008)

* *HR-21 700*
* Software revision of your receiver: *0x1FE*
* TV make and model: *Zenith p42w46x*
* Connection type: *HDMI to DVI. (Yes, it's funky, but works great)*
* Audio connection type: *RCA* straight to tv
* Channel number and name - *TBSH HD - 247 (mpeg4?)*
* Program time: *7PM PST*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Recorded*
* Your best description of what is happening. *Really bad lipsyncing. I've seen bad sync issues before on CNNHD, but this was ridiculous... probably a full second behind the video. I tried rewinding 5 secs, forward 5 secs... pause... nothing worked. Happened through the entire program. The odd thing is that I watch/record THE OFFICE every week, and this is only the 2nd time it's happened... let me explain:

I started recording/watching The Office about 6 months ago. It's on Tuesday nights, back-to-back episodes. I record both of them. I watched every single week for the past 6 months with no problems. Last week, the sitcom "season 4" had its finale. Immediately following this finale, they "restarted" the sitcom, and aired the "pilot" episode from "Season 1" (orig. from 2005). THIS episode was terribly out of sync.

Tonight I get home, plop on the couch, fire up the LIST and try to watch The Office. Again, it's back-to-back episodes. These episodes were #2 and #3 from "Season 1". The first (episode #2) was terribly out of audio sync, just like the "pilot" episode last week. The following episode was fine.

So to recap: Watched "season 4" of the office all winter/fall, and no problems. Watched the season 4 finale last tuesday -- was fine. Watched the episode "pilot" from season 1 IMMEDIATELY following the season 4 finale, and all heck broke loose. Terrible audio sync. Watched two more season 1 episodes recorded tonight, first had terrible audio sync, 2nd was fine.

I hope that makes sense to somebody 

*


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

* Receiver model (HR20-700, HR20-100, HR21-700 or HR21-200) *HR20-700*
* Software revision of your receiver *0x1fe*
* TV make and model Panasonic *TH-42PH9UK *
* Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) *HDMI (video only)*
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) *TOSLINK*
* Audio Equipment (if applicable) *Onkyo HT-R500*
* Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT *HDNET, 7pm Eastern March 17; Showtime, 10pm Eastern March 16th*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Recording*
* Your best description of what is happening. *Audio drops lasting about 1 second, sometimes with minor pixelation, that occurs every few minutes. This has occurred with other programs but seems to be isolated to MPEG 2 channels*


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

* Receiver model HR20-700
* Software revision of your receiver 0x216
* TV make and model Mitsu WD-52631
* Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) HDMI and component (both installed, both had problem)
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) TOSLINK
* Audio Equipment (if applicable) Denon AVR-1800
* Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT: YESHD 622 HD-Sat
* Program time 12:30pm EDT, March 19
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? Paused in buffer when I turned set on. Then started watching about twenty minutes behind real time. Then converted to recording. Problem persists.
Yankees Magazine. Audio is late. Lips are out of sync and bat noise occurs when swing is almost complete. Maybe 1/4 of a second. Several other recent cases including PPV.


----------



## bradfjoh (Jul 18, 2007)

* Receiver model HR20-100
* Software revision of your receiver 0x1fe (Tues 2/12)
* TV make and model Toshiba 42" WideScreen Rear Projection
* Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) Component Video, Composite Audio. Dolby off
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) Basic Audio through TV
* Audio Equipment (if applicable) n/a
* Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT: TBSHD
* Program time March 18, 9-11p
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? I am Sam. Started watching recording about 30 minutes in. Had to stop watching the recording b/c of the dropouts. Watched Live for about 2 minutes and had too many drops. Switched to Standard channel and the problem was gone. I've noticed this on other channels too - especially ESPN, but have lived with it. I will begin reporting each incident in this thread moving forward though. I will note, that I havne't noticed this issue on the shows I record OTA.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

_Receiver model_ - HR20-700
_Software revision of your receiver_ - current national release, 0x1FE
_TV make and model_ - Panasonic TH-42PZ700
_Audio Receiver_ - Yamaha RX-V1800
_Connection type_ - HDMI from DirecTV receiver and to television
_Channel number and name_ - The 101, SXSW concert, Martha Wainwright
_Program time_ - 6:00 AM CST, 3/20/08
_Situation_ - Recording
_Description of what is happening_ - sound preceeded the video by maybe a third of a second. I have tried recording this concert twice now, with identical lip sync problems both times. The introduction by Matt Pinfeld and the female anchor (Lauren ?) was also out of sync but not as badly. Other SXSW shows are fine, although the broadcast right before it, a SXSW concert by The Answer, was equally out of sync.

Just to be clear, this is a DirecTV recorded show with all DirecTV production, broadcast on a DirecTV run channel. I put up with annoying ads for the 101 now appearing in the Guide for this?


----------



## SharkZilla (Oct 24, 2007)

* Receiver model: HR21-700
* Software revision of your receiver: 0x206
* TV make and model: Sony KDL-40V3000
* Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.): HDMI
* Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.)
* Audio Equipment (if applicable)
* Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT: Cartoon Network HD and SD (channel 296), as well as Nick HD, and SD Nick (299 and 300). 
* Program time: All day.
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? Live tv. Not being recorded.
* Your best description of what is happening. Audio garbled and dropping out entirely for several minutes at a time (up to 2 minutes). I am also getting complete audio drops after pausing a show and resuming it (just like the bug where you get no audio upon starting a show from the play list, only now it is happening with shows that are live or in the buffer).


----------



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for this thread, very useful stuff.

Receiver model = HR21-700
Software revision = 0x206 (downloaded 13-3-08 at 3.57)
TV make and model = Sony Bravia 40-inch 1080p-capable (I think it's the KDL-40XBR5)
Connection type = HDMI
Channel number and name = 9, WUSA, local HD broadcast via satellite
Program time = 19.00 to ????, 20-3-08
Was this a recording or Live TV?=Live TV, CBS HD broadcast of the NCAA Tournament (Duke versus Belmont)

Also:
Channel number and name = 604, Versus HD
Program time = 19.00 (I think) to ???, 17-3-08
Was this a recording or Live TV?=Live TV, Versus broadcast of the NHL, Colorado Avalanche at Minnesota Wild

Also:
Channel number and name = 629, CSNHD
Program time = 19.00 to 21.30, 14-3-08
Was this a recording or Live TV?=Live TV, HD broadcast of Washington Capitals versus Atlanta Thrashers on regional sports network

(All of the above times are EDT.)

Your best description of what is happening=This applies to all three of the above cases. At various points whilst watching HD broadcasts—and this has ONLY happened on HD broadcasts—the sound becomes totally choppy, almost like one of those cellphone commercials where the guy's voice cuts in and out, except it sounds more like the audio is somehow "stuck." M-------or------ li---------------ke------------------------the------------g------g--------g------------g-------uy is talking really slowly like I have just drawn it out. If I hit the button to rewind by 30 seconds, usually it is then fine, although as you can gather by the above description I like to watch sports and thus I am not keen on rewinding. Changing the channel and changing back usually resolves it, although it doesn't stop it from happening again (whereas last night, which was the first time I tried the skip-back thing, I found that skipping back solved it for the rest of the time I was watching). I have NOT had this problem on recorded stuff; on Sunday, 16 March, I watched the Formula One Australian Grand Prix in HD, recorded from Channel 607, SPEED HD, at midnight the previous night, and I had no problems at all other than a technical glitch coming from Australia that the commentator noted on-air.

I have a second TV and a second HR21-700, but I have not watched anything down there in the past week and so do not know if the problem recurs on that TV. (It is also set up quite differently.) Also, I never had this problem prior to the Caps–Thrashers game last Friday, which, now that I have seen the discussion on this forum, makes me suspect that there is a problem in the last software upgrade.

I should underscore the point that this has ONLY happened on the HD broadcasts. On Tuesday night (18 March) and Wednesday night (19 March) I watched the Capitals' road games on CSN; they were not offered in HD and I did not experience the choppy sound problem.


----------



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

Following up on this from yesterday with an update:



1995hoo said:


> Thanks for this thread, very useful stuff.
> 
> Receiver model = HR21-700
> Software revision = 0x206 (downloaded 13-3-08 at 3.57)
> ...


I spoke too soon. Last night I had the problem on a low-def broadcast (live TV) and on an HD broadcast. The receiver and TV information is the same as listed above:

Channel number and name = 659, RSNa, alternate feed for CSN Mid-Atlantic
Program time = 19.30 to 22.00, 21-3-08
Was this a recording or Live TV?=Live TV, Washington Capitals at Atlanta Thrashers, low-def broadcast as CSN does not normally offer HD for road games

The problem with this broadcast was as described above-sound went all choppy and would not resolve itself until I rewound by 30 seconds. To underscore, this was the FIRST time I have had a problem on a low-def broadcast.

Also last night:

Channel number and name = 9, WUSA, local HD broadcast via satellite
Program time = ???? to 18.00 (or so; wasn't paying attention), 21-3-08
Was this a recording or Live TV?=Live TV, CBS HD broadcast of the NCAA Tournament (San Diego versus Connecticut)

On the basketball broadcast the problem was different. This was the very exciting overtime game that San Diego won at the buzzer when they intercepted Connecticut's inbounds pass with 1.2 seconds remaining. Ms1995hoo got home and rang the doorbell with her usual exquisitely BAD timing right as Connecticut were about to inbound the ball, so I paused the game to go help her bring stuff in, and when I came back and hit PLAY the receiver went haywire. I tried to rewind the game to show Ms1995hoo what was happening and initially it refused to play after rewinding, and then it played but right as San Diego intercepted the inbound pass it seemed to jump ahead by several seconds, no sound and garbled picture, as though it were on fast-forward (which it shouldn't have been). Good thing CBS showed several replays of the end of the game.....

But then last night after the Capitals game ended and I turned on basketball again there were no problems at all. Weird stuff.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 28, 2007)

Receiver model (HR20-700, HR20-100, HR21-700 or HR21-200) *HR21-700*
Software revision of your receiver *0.206*
TV make and model *Samsung 50"DLP*
Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) *Component*
Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) *Optical*
Audio Equipment (if applicable) *JBL*
Channel number and name - indicate if this is HD-SAT, HD-OTA or SD-SAT *HD SAT NBC (002 I think)*
Program time *14:00-18:00, PGA Golf*
Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Live and No recording*
Your best description of what is happening. *Audio was a full second behind video throughout. Did the whole skip, pause, twist my neck just right to no avail. This was not happening on my SD box or my non DVR HD box....specific to the HD DVR*


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a reminder .. Let's stick to strictly specific issues in this thread (utilizing the outlined format). If you'd like to discuss aspects of this phenomenon, please go to the discussion thread instead:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121213


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

Adding to the material below:
1. Every HD show with pixellation is being recorded with both inputs working. So, recording shows on CBS and ABC results in pixellation on ABC (never on CBS) recording on ABC and NBC results in pixellation on both shows. Have retained these shows and can reproduce the problem on demand.
2. Saw pixellation on an SD recording (CW) that was recorded in conjunction with a HD show on ABC (but no pixellation on ABC). NOTE: the same SD show recorded on a SD receiver didn't have pixellation.

I'm not about to guess what's causing this, but I would hope that the people at D* are doing a little more than looking into it.

* Receiver model HR20-700
* Software revision of your receiver 0x206
* TV make and model Philips 55PL9773
* Connection type HDMI & Component
* Audio connection type RCA
* Audio Equipment NA
* Channel number and name - 
KGO-HD - Local ABC
KNTV-HD 11 - Local NBC

* Program time 
All prime time, examples: LOST, Lipstick Jungle, Eli Stone, Celebrety Apprentice (note the SD station is fine on the same recorder only the HD from the sat) 
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? Recording
* Your best description of what is happening.
Green pixellation, audio breaks up, screen goes dark then pixillates again and image and sound return. Seems to happen in bursts and then show is fine for a while. NOTE: We have three separate recordings from Lost where the problem occurs at exactly 42 minutes into the show.

Also it seems that this happens in shows where we are recording two shows off the Sat at the same time. No problems with KPIX-HD 5 (CBS), but we watch very little on that channel.


----------



## CheyneD (Dec 5, 2006)

Receiver model = *HR20-100*
Software revision of your receiver = *0x1fe*
TV make and model = *Vizio 37"*
Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) = *HDMI*
Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) = *Optical*
Audio Equipment (if applicable) = *HK AVR230*

*Fox32 Chicago - American Idol after a pause
Fox Business News - While Live
Small Aircraft - VOD

These are the shows I know about for now.*


----------



## SSpectre (Feb 23, 2008)

* Receiver model - HR21-100
* Software revision of your receiver - 0x221
* TV make and model - Panasonic TH-PZ77U
* Connection type - HDMI
* Audio connection type 2-channel
* Audio Equipment - none
* Channel number and name - 247 TBSHD (HD-SAT)
* Program time - 5:30 CDT
* Was this a recording or Live TV? Live TV... not recording
* Your best description of what is happening - audio is about a half-second behind the video... checked TNT-HD since it was nearby and it didn't have the same issue... lip sync issue was happening during Friends also which immediately preceded Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## bridge (Feb 10, 2008)

* Receiver model - HR21-700
* Software revision of your receiver - 0x221
* TV make and model - Vizio GV47LF
* Connection type - HDMI
* Audio connection type - HDMI
* Audio Equipment - Sony STR-DG910
* Channel number and name - CH 71 SHO HD
* Program time - 4:45 CDT
* Was this a recording or Live TV? Live TV... not recording
* Your best description of what is happening - Synch way off. Had to set the audio synch option on my Sony Receiver to -7 to get it back in line.


----------



## gsilliman (Feb 6, 2008)

* DTV Receiver model - HR21-700
* Software Rev. - 0x221
* TV - samsung FPT5084 50" 1080p Plasma HDTV
* Connection - HDMI
* Audio Connection - Digital Optical
* Audio Receiver model - Yamaha htr-5840
* Channel - multiple channels, notices the worst on 101
* Program time - 4/11/08 20:00 - Big and Rich concert
* Live TV
* sync was severely off. Very noticeable


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There have been a number of reports over the past few days about programs with the audio and video out of sync. In hopes of tracking this particular issue a little more closely we'd like to keep all comments here in one thread rather than starting a new thread each time this issue appears.
> 
> There are some ground rules.
> 
> ...


Three HR20-700s

All running 0229 (CE)

Samsung 6189S

HDMI connection

Onkyo 875 A/V

Channel 640, Comcast Chicago HD (HD-SAT)

Live TV: the Sox game right now has horrible synching problems. Other channels fine, but this one's bad.

Watching it live during its 12:00 p.m. time slot


----------



## price3 (Aug 24, 2006)

Receiver model = HR20-100
Software revision of your receiver = 0x1fe
TV make and model = Sony KVDL 32XBR1
Connection type (HDMI, Component, composite, etc.) = HDMI
Audio connection type (2-channel, etc.) = HDMI
Audio Equipment (if applicable) = none

Last night during a recording of Big Brother, and also an older recording of 30 rock, every time fast forward or rewind was used, the audio would go BADLY out of sink, as much as a second or more. Pausing would usually fix it. I did a soft reset when I went to bed, but haven't tried to see if it was fixed.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

This circumstance isn't quite what you are looking for in this topic, but I think it is an interesting data point being a software guy myself. I added a esata disk a couple of weeks ago and since I've noticed that on the esata I don't have the audio lip-sync issue happening. 

The interesting thing was that I had rebooted my system once during a show I had set to record under both disk configurations. THe show was Star Trek on WCVB(5) in boston. I think recorded 11PM sunday. So I've got part of the show on the internal drive and part on the external drive. The internal drive has the audio sync problem so bad not even pausing will fix it and the part on the external drive is fine.

This is an HR20 running the current software (0x1fe).

-steve


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

* Receiver model: *HR21-100*
* Software revision of your receiver: *0x022B*
* TV make and model: *Sony SXRD Rear Projection KDS-R60XBR1*
* Connection type: *HDMI*
* Audio connection type: *HDMI to TV*
* Audio Equipment (if applicable): *N/A*
* Channel number and name - *TNT 245*
* Program time: *NBA Lakers playoff 9:30*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Live* 
* Your best description of what is happening. *Sound is ahead of video. Hear "swish" or "clank" before a shot goes in or out.*


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

* Receiver model: *HR21-100*
* Software revision of your receiver: *0x022B*
* TV make and model: *Sony SXRD Rear Projection KDS-R60XBR1*
* Connection type: *HDMI*
* Audio connection type: *DD 5.1 via digital optical to AV receiver*
* Audio Equipment (if applicable): *Sony STR-DE595*
* Channel number and name - *Showtime HD 537*
* Program time: *Foxes (movie)*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *Recording*
* Your best description of what is happening. *Sound was way ahead of video. Watching close-ups was painful. Actors expressions come after dialog.*

Movie was bad too.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

* Receiver model: *HR20-700*
* Software revision of your receiver: *0x1fe*
* TV make and model: *Sharp LC52D62U*
* Connection type: *HDMI*
* Audio connection type: *DD 5.1 via digital optical to AV receiver and also directly to TV (sound via HDMI)*
* Audio Equipment (if applicable): *Kenwood VR309*
* Channel number and name - *537 Showtime*
* Program time: *Elizabeth (movie)*
* Was this a recording or Live TV? If Live TV, were you also recording the program? *This was a recording. Audio badly out of sync (behind video), pausing did not help much. Audio was out of sync when played via either through the AV receiver or the TV.*


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

*Receiver model: HR21-700
*Software revision of your receiver: 0x022b
*TV make and model: Panny 50" 1080p plasma (TH-50PZ700U)
*Connection Type: Component Video Out
*Audio connection type: Optical to AV Receiver, DD set to On
*Audio Equipment: Pioneer AV Receiver (VSX-D509S), DD 5.1 
*Channel number and name: HD-SAT KRCA Chan 3, Sacramento, CA
*Program time: Local & National NBC News 5 to 6 PM, April 25, 2008
*Was this a recording or Live TV? Recorded
*Your best description of what is happening: Lip-sync was way off during a portion of the recording then there was a 20 minute segment where the audio dropped off entirely. Audio returned after that for the remainder of the program.


----------



## moburg (Apr 26, 2008)

*Receiver model: *HR21-700*
*Software revision of your receiver: *0x0221*
*TV make and model: *Samsung HL-S4266W DLP*
*Connection Type: *HDMI*
*Audio connection type: *NONE*
*Audio Equipment: *Samsung HT-X50 - only connected to TV as DVD player.*
*Channel number and name: *Too numerous to name*
*Program time: *Too numerous to name*
*Was this a recording or Live TV? *Both*
*Your best description of what is happening: *Audio not synchronized with video. Off by anywhere from 1/4 sec to 1 sec. 1+ second difference is unwatchable.*

I do have an audio system, but the problem occurs when the audio system is off. I do not use the audio receiver for normal TV viewing. So the problem with the connection between the HR21 and the TV. When the sync issues occur, I have checked with my HR10 DirecTiVo unit in another room and the same program is in perfect sync.

I've read numerous times on various boards to pause a few times to resync it, but that has never worked for me. Reseeding the card and rebooting sometimes fixes it, but not all the time, and not for long. And worse, the last two times I stop a recorded playback to reboot, when it came back up, the recorded show I was watching was gone.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

*Receiver model: HR20-700
*Software revision of your receiver: 0x022b
*TV make and model: Panny 42" plasma
*Connection Type: HDMI
*Audio connection type: Optical to AV Receiver, DD set to On
*Audio Equipment: Samsung all in one (don't know model), DD 5.1 
*Channel number and name: All
*Program time: 
*Was this a recording or Live TV? Both
*Your best description of what is happening: After software update I'm having major lip sync issues. In the past a pause would typically get things back in line, but nothing other than a receiver power down helps now (and that is only temporary). I notice this on both standard and HD stations. After reboot, things will be in line until the channel is changed. I also notice that when video is paused, the audio continues for a second after the video freezes.


----------

